# Stihl 034 av



## Maine_Jeff (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm considering buying a used 034 av with a 24" bar- 
were these a good model, and can it handle a bar that large? I'm mostly going to be cutting firewood with it.

Were these a professional model of stihl, or the homeower version?

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## PWB (Oct 2, 2005)

Pro saw but not really big enough for that bar. It would be much happier with an 18" bar, maybe 20" if you're easy on a saw , cutting a lot of softwood etc.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 2, 2005)

Agree, I have a few of these and they are very happy and productive with a 18" bar, 20" max in my opinion. Obviously the bar will mount and it will turn the the 24" chain, but I think if you want to use that much chain you need bigger saw. Be careful and welcome.


----------



## Maine_Jeff (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies-
Can you suggest a model that would be better suited for 24" bar, but still an older saw? I really need the length, but can't justify buying a new saw for the amount of wood I will be cutting (about 50 cords a year)
Thanks


----------



## rbtree (Oct 2, 2005)

Mod the muffler on an 034, and it will pull a 24 bar more easily. But jumping up to the next class size would be better--Stihl 044, Husky 372/365, dolmar 7300, etc.....


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 2, 2005)

What displacement was the 034? I found that with my MS390, it pulls the 24" just fine, it would do better with the 20" for sure but I neede the 24". The 28 that it came with was far too big especially with full comp chain, fullskip...mayeb but who knows? The MS390 is 64ccs 3.9 CI for the record. I wanted to go with the MS440 and 32" bar, but could never justify the expense.
J.D.


----------



## HiOctane (Oct 2, 2005)

Diesel JD said:


> What displacement was the 034? I found that with my MS390, it pulls the 24" just fine, it would do better with the 20" for sure but I neede the 24". The 28 that it came with was far too big especially with full comp chain, fullskip...mayeb but who knows? The MS390 is 64ccs 3.9 CI for the record. I wanted to go with the MS440 and 32" bar, but could never justify the expense.
> J.D.


034 was 57 cc and 034 super was 62 cc.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Oct 2, 2005)

Several guys run 036s out here with 24" for firewood applications. They'll handle it fine. Under timber conditions, where the bar will be buried more often it might be a different story, but for fire wood 036s with a 24" will work. I'd have to say an 034 wouldn't be that far behind. Like rb said, open the muffler and it'll be happier. But if you can jump up to an 044 you and the saw would be happier with a 24".

Jeff


----------



## Maine_Jeff (Oct 2, 2005)

When were the 034's made?
Also, what do you mean by open the muffler-

Any thoughts on Jonsered's older saws that would be appropriate for 24" bar 
I have a Jonsered guy near here who has several older saws for sale.

Thanks again for the help

Jeff


----------



## 046 (Oct 2, 2005)

find an old 034 super, which is aprox same displacement as 036. excellent tuff old saw!

my 034 super had a 20in bar, which is a little slow when fully buried, downsized to 18in bar. 

if you're cutting hardwood with a 034. 24in bar would be borderline. get a 046 or MS 460 for that duty

Stihl 034 super is for sale.. Please PM if interested.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Oct 2, 2005)

Maine_Jeff said:


> When were the 034's made?
> Also, what do you mean by open the muffler-



According to Mike's site, they were introduced in '93 and '95.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...dcee357d47ea70b888256dee005cfff6?OpenDocument

Do a search on here for "muffler mod." Opening, or modding a muffler is basically making the existing hole bigger, or adding new holes altogether. You're letting more air through the engine, which produces more power, and allows your saw to run cooler. Many saws are entirely different animals with their mufflers opened up. Many of us here consider it a standard thing to do when you get a new saw. Read up on it, and do your homework. You'll need to richen the carb up afterwards. You can very easily do them incorrectly, and then you've just got a louder saw that runs too lean and doesn't make any more power. You can also have your muffler sent to a professional saw builder and they can do a very nice job for you for anywhere from $20-$40.

Jeff


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 2, 2005)

Older saws more appropriate? How about an 038AV or better yet and 038 Magnum!


----------



## Stihl 041 super (Oct 2, 2005)

Mabaey an ole 041 AV would work itll pull a 25 in easy.


----------



## Mike mandry (Oct 2, 2005)

50 cords a year ??

I wonder what everyones idea of a "Cord" of wood is.

50 cords a year is a whole lot of wood. I heat with wood & granted, I have a small house (1200 SF) I usually burn 2 - 2.5 cords a year.

BTW: I did not mean to be a smart A$$

If I was cutting 50 cords a year, Id get as much saw as I could afford.

Welcome to A/S



Maine_Jeff said:


> Thanks for the replies-
> Can you suggest a model that would be better suited for 24" bar, but still an older saw? I really need the length, but can't justify buying a new saw for the amount of wood I will be cutting (about 50 cords a year)
> Thanks


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 3, 2005)

Most people call a chord of wood a p/u truck load full, but when I sell them they are true chords, IE 128Cu. Feet. The downside is that most people when they hear how much wood it is want to downsize to the 1/2 chord. Now some p/u beds will really hold a true chord and maybe more, yet another reason for going with the F250 HD


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 3, 2005)

Maine_Jeff said:


> Any thoughts on Jonsered's older saws that would be appropriate for 24" bar
> I have a Jonsered guy near here who has several older saws for sale.
> Jeff


2083, 2083 II, 2077, 930, 920, 830, 820 - and a bunch of even older ones.
Also some newer ones, but _you said older_, so I stop there.

2094 and 2095 would probably be overkill.


----------



## jwvert (Oct 3, 2005)

Have an 034, opened up the muffler as mentioned in an earlier post. Was really good with a 20" bar prior to the muffler mod. Have a 16" on now and is very strong. Waiting on *Luke* to get his 540 back for a little friendly competition. 
JW


----------



## Luke (Oct 3, 2005)

*jwvert*

jwvert,

I hope your planning on running nitro or something!!!  Is the jw"vert" part of another truncated noun?  

Luke


----------



## jwvert (Oct 3, 2005)

Luke, just remember to bring your safety chaps, don't want another recordable.


----------



## Luke (Oct 3, 2005)

I plan to put the chaps on in about 30 minutes. Wish me luck!


----------



## Maine_Jeff (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike mandry said:


> 50 cords a year ??
> 
> I wonder what everyones idea of a "Cord" of wood is.
> 
> ...




When I say a cord, I mean a stacked pile 4X4X8
We heat only with wood, burning in an outdoor wood furnace from wood doctor- house, shop, and cow barn. That uses about 15 cords per year. The rest I sell. However, this is a big logging area, so I am really a tiny, weekender sort of operation compared to most of the locals.

Jeff


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 9, 2005)

*jonsered*

i use a jonsered 625 with a 22" bar, excellent firewood saw, 630 and 670's even more power. these are early-mid 90's saws


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2005)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> According to Mike's site, they were introduced in '93 and '95.
> 
> Jeff



I think you might have misread the question : the 034 has been with us since the mid-late 80's.. Were you talking about the 034S (the 62cc version that cannibalized the 036 sales, and was quietly dropped in the USA)?. I LOVED the 034S saw... Bought one for $368 in 1995 (or was it 93?) and sold it this year for $375. I fix (usually carb rebuilds, seal replacements and a good cleanup) 034S's often (traded in on 361's) and they sell within a day or two for up to $400 for the real nice units and $325 for the "runs-good-looks-rough" type. We give them a store warranty, but they never come back.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 11, 2005)

Lakeside53 said:


> ...... the 034 has been with us since the mid-late 80's.. ........


1984 according to a German sourse I have.

CSCC is a bit off on the intro years of several Stihl saws. It states 1993 for saws that were introduced in the 1980ies for some reason.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 11, 2005)

yes, that makes sense. I mistyped anyhow. Typed "late", then "mid", and then forgot to delete!

The very early units still run fine and almost all the later parts can be retrofitted to the earlier model - like oil pumps, carbs, mufflers, plastic etc.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Nov 11, 2005)

I would get a newer saw if I was to cut 50 cords a year no offensive to the old saw lovers but I would have to have a newer saw that was lighter and parts were move availble for. For a 24 inch bar I run a ms 440 the newer version of the 044 I have a 036 that I run a 20 inch bar on I have used it with a 24 inch bar and skip tooth chain and it did ok it was not as fast but it pulled it through. I would recomend the larger the better up to a limit. A ms 440 sounds like just the right saw.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 11, 2005)

You may well be right for 50 cords (it is a LOT of wood...). But as far as I know, all parts are still available for the 034, and it is ligher than an 044. The 034 (I think in the "super" version) was made up to a couple (maybe three?) of years ago, and was available in Canada. I see the cross-border saws for service now and then.


----------



## Jconaway (Dec 24, 2005)

Just ran across an 034 Super today with a Stihl carrying case and 10 extra chains for $100. He says that it's about 10 years old and used it for a cord or so of wood per year but that it's too heavy for him as he's getting older now. I need to meet the guy and take a look at it, but figured I'd pounce if it looks decent. What do you guys think? 
I currently have an 026 and an 028 (very nice condition) and would have to sell one of them. Which of the two should I keep along with the 034? The 026 definitely has had a lot more use than the 028 for sure, but they both run great.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2005)

Buy it and dump the 028. Or buy it, sell it for $250-325 (yes, that's what they go for), and buy something nice for for Xmas.


----------



## Jconaway (Jan 18, 2006)

Kinda late posting this, but I bought 034 AV Super (along with an old John Deere 42" blade for a 1960's era 110 riding mower for $100. It didn't want to run when I first checked it out, but I dumped out the old gas, filled it with fresh, topped off the oil and it runs great! Had to do quite a bit of cleaning up as it was quite filthy, but it does run great and I can definitely tell a difference over my 028. The only bad thing is that the case is an aftermarket instead of Stihl, but it does fit the saw so that's the important thing.
Now I just have to sell the Deere blade....


----------



## mrk585 (Jan 18, 2006)

a 110 i have one of those they are a hard to kill rider


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 18, 2006)

I've ran an 034 for a number of years it's had no problem with a 20" bar. But alas, the need for more power has caused me to wonder…

Can the 034 be built up to the 034 super specs? If so, what work would that involve?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I've ran an 034 for a number of years it's had no problem with a 20" bar. But alas, the need for more power has caused me to wonder…
> 
> Can the 034 be built up to the 034 super specs? If so, what work would that involve?




Basically put on the 036 cylinder and piston. There have been a few threads about this - a quick search will reveal a few more details.


----------



## dingo (Jan 18, 2006)

Old fellow here cuts 50 cord a year or better with 026 and 039. He burns wood as well. Swears by Stihl.


----------



## davefr (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm transforming my 034 into an 036 as we speak. My goal is about 1HP gain. (1/2 HP from cylinder and 1/2 HP from muffler mods).

I really like the 034's and they seem to be a sleeper in Stihl's lineup.

I bought a 036 cylinder kit on Ebay and it fits my 034 like a glove. Fortunately my muffler also fits the new cylinder just by removing the spacer. (there seems to be lots of versions of 034 mufflers so you might get lucky).

I had to order a new cylinder gasket, new piston pin clips, a decompresssion valve plug for the new cylinder, and decided to replace the pulse hose just to be safe.

The shroud will need to be customized to fit the 036 cylinder but a die grinder or Dremel makes it easy.

My biggest concern was carburation but I plan to try the stock Zamas S19. I'd think there'd be enough adjustment range to support an 036 cylinder. From IPL's I see that the same jets are used in 036QS's and other 036 variant saws. However I'm prepared to replace the carb if need be.

I also found out that 034's lack the cooling plate between muffler and cylinder but 036's have it so decided to order one.

Send me a PM later in the week because I should have it done and tested by then.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 19, 2006)

Davefr - when you add that cooling plate, it will move the muffler by about 0.5 to 1mm... so you may still need that other muffler, maybe.


I found it easier to replace the shroud with one from an 036 PRO as they can be got really cheap (there are several types on the 034, some that are "close" and some that just don't work). Mine even when ground was too close to the muffler and with the brake handle down, gloved hands pushing on the shroud end melted it into the muffler. Also, if you use a decomp valve, you really need the 036-pro shroud as it has not only a hole for the valve, but a guard to stop you pressing it in by mistake!


----------



## davefr (Jan 19, 2006)

I finished my project of turning an 034 into an 036 this afternoon. All I can say is that the 036 cylinder kit and opened up muffler really makes this saw come alive.

I was concerned about carburation but the Zama S19 seems to do just fine feeding the larger 036 cylinder. I barely had to adjust it from the original 034 setting.

I suppose it will do even better after break in.

The front tip of the shroud does come pretty close to the muffler. I'll have to see it it affects the plastic over time.

I did some very minor transfer port polishing and did end up taking a very conservative .003" off the cylinder base and piston top. 

Lakeside, thanks for all the tips!!


----------

